# Anybody use a Go Pro when hunting?



## bnew17 (Apr 24, 2017)

I was recently given a Go Pro Hero for a gift. I have the gun/bow mount to go with it, but I am confused to if you can use it hunting in regards to recoil of the gun. The owners manual is very vague and says it is not recommended, but then later gives you information on using it. This is the lower end Go Pro camera. Just wanting to see if anybody else had any thoughts before I used it in case I need to return it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, bow and gun recoil would make your videos a shaky mess during the actual shot. Your best bet would be to mount the Go Pro onto something near you to film the hunt, instead of mounting it to your gun or bow. Search Go Pro hunting videos on Youtube to see for yourself. If you are wanting to film your hunts, I would recommend getting an actual video camera for that. You'll be much happier with the end results.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Apr 25, 2017)

I would find a way to mt it to my head somehow ,like the flashlights . I've never really looked at my son's ,but he has his on his head when we go diving ....seems to do good there .


----------

